# if i may gloat a minute...



## likespaphs (Mar 21, 2011)

today is three years for me without a cigarette
crazy


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 21, 2011)

Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations! Keep Up the good Work!!!!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## Rick (Mar 21, 2011)

That's awesome.:clap::clap::clap:

Most people don't even stay married that long.:sob:


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Mar 21, 2011)

Growing orchids has helped me over come several bad habits and you can pat yourself on the back! Congrats! And keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats! that's an awesome achievement. :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 22, 2011)

Bravo!!!! 
Never got the temptation to try only, just one again!??
Still after 25 years as a non-smoker, when having a walk, and there is one guy in front of me, who is exhaling cigarette-smoke, sometimes I remember :drool: !! Jean


----------



## John Boy (Mar 22, 2011)

Well done you! I think now you have to celebrate, so: you should go, and buy a good few plants!!

Smoking sucks.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 22, 2011)

Well done! I don't remember exactly the day I quit smoking in 1977, but it was during a hockey game between Montreal and Washington. The game was so bad and I was so fed up with smoking that I quit right then and there. I also stopped watching hockey games that day.


----------



## emydura (Mar 22, 2011)

Well done. Keep up the good work. You can spend all the money you save on orchids.

David


----------



## Hera (Mar 22, 2011)

Good job, you're lungs are thanking you.:clap:


----------



## Marc (Mar 22, 2011)

Congratulations  Keep it this way please, your body will thank you for it.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats! That is something to gloat about!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Mar 22, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> today is three years for me without a cigarette
> crazy



I remember when you started. Hard to believe it has been three years. I wish I could do the same. Congrats! :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 22, 2011)

:clap::clap::clap: Nice going!! Not only your body thanks you but the people around you do to!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 22, 2011)

emydura said:


> Well done. Keep up the good work. You can spend all the money you save on orchids.
> 
> David



and with tobacco taxes the way they are here in the states, that'll be a lot of money! 
yay!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 22, 2011)

Keep it up! So do you feel any different? Better, worse, cranky, happy? Ever calculate how much money you've saved? I hope you spent it on orchids.  

My mom is a retired nurse and smoked forever. You'd think folks in medicine would know better, but they'd smoke in the ER in the 60s/70s. Now COPD forced her to quit and she is chained to an oxygen enricher 24/7. She can barely climb the stairs and has next to zero stamina at the age of 64. 

My dad started in boot camp- if you didn't smoke, you kept working during breaks. Gee, which would you choose. He's cut back to two or three a day for my mom's sake, but he's headed down the same path. 

The best way to make your kids not smoke is to put them in a car with smokers in winter. I used to hate that. Me and my brothers fighting for window seats so we could suck fresh air from a barely open window without freezing...


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 22, 2011)

Well done!!! If you think what you have done so far these 3 years is good for yourself and the others around you then I guess there won't be any need to try.... you just do not smoke anymore...!! And this is a good achievement..!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks, y'all!
overall, i bet i feel better
i've had one super ultra mega craving in that time
and many small cravings
i was surprised it was as easy as it was for me, but i had a great support system.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Mar 22, 2011)

Congratulations! I never smoked, but my mother was a smoker...left me with some screwed up lungs and an intense sensitivity to tobacco....I'll run to get past smokers on the street...and I remember those torturous car rides that Ernie mentioned. Good work! You should be proud!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2011)

Good for you! That is a tough habit to break!


----------



## Brian Monk (Mar 22, 2011)

I know what it's like. COngrats. I still want to smoke, every single effin day.


----------



## John M (Mar 23, 2011)

It's funny that us non-(never)-smokers have the same memories of growing up with smoking parents who would take us on those tortuous car rides!

Both my parents smoked constantly in the house. .....And I remember going on vacations and both my parents chain smoked in the car with all the windows closed up tight! After my Dad died of lung cancer when I was 16, it still took Mom 6 years to quit. She quit on December 5, 1987, about 2 months after the Stock Market crash in October of that year. She said that her life was so-ooooooo miserable, she figured that it couldn'g get any worse; so, she piled on one more misery and quit smoking cold-turkey. She never had a single puff ever again. 

I was so proud of her, I kept taking her out for fancy lunches at each milestone (one week, one month, 3 months, 6 months and 1 year). I took her to really, really expensive places and kept telling her that if she started smoking again, she owed me all the money I'd spent on those victory lunches! Since the stock market crash had made money very scarce, after awhile, she couldn't possibly afford the bill I'd give her if she started up again. 

3 months after she quit, we drove to Monroe, Michigan for a day trip to Taylor Orchids. Ron Ceizinski (sp?) smoked the whole time that we were there and Mom followed him around like a puppy, trying to stand in the clouds of second-hand smoke swirling around him! LOL! After a year, she began to find the smell of second hand smoke was unpleasant; but, at first, during her withdrawal, she said it was like breathing in heaven! 

At 17, I started working as a waiter in the main, 10 tiered, clubhouse dining loung at the local horse race track. Five nights a week, for almost 7 years, all through the rest of high school and into my 20's, I was sucking in all that second-hand smoke, which was as thick as pea soup way up in the rafters of the 10th tier in the dining room! The air was blue! My uniform smelled like an ashtray. Thank God employees in all sorts of industries and patrons in restaurants, etc., don't have to suffer through that nowadays. :clap:


----------



## lindafrog (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations -- Hope you use some of the amazingly amount of money saved to buy yourself many lovely orchids. I can relate--- nearly 20 years ago I quit smoking by promising myself an expensive orchid book if I could go 30 days without a cigarette. 
Now go buy yourself another orchid-- a really nice one-- you deserve it!!


----------



## paphioland (Mar 23, 2011)

thats awesome. congrats. Very strong work


----------



## Justin (Mar 23, 2011)

congrats, and keep it up. i quit 13 years ago and have not had cravings for the last 10. you can do it.


----------

